# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  ماهي عقود CFD  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## كيان الشرق الاوسط

الـ CFD هو أختصار لكلمة Contract for Difference وتعني عقد للاختلاف وتعتبر هذه الخاصية عملية جداً لتداول الأسهم خصوصاً للمستثمرين النشطين. هذه الأداة الاستثمارية ميزتها أن سعر السهم فيها يتحرك كما هو بسعره السوقي الآني بالإضافة إلى ذلك هناك عقد مستقبلي واجب الدفع لاحقاً لذلك السهم على السعر الذي تم شراء أو بيع السهم عليه. كما أن من مزايا هذه الخاصية – CFD - إنها تتعامل بنظام الهامش أو الروافع.  
المستثمر هنا من الممكن أن يستفيد من هذه الخاصية بعدة أوجه منها أنه لا يستلزم إلا دفع بما نسبته 20% فقط من قيمة العقد أو الصفقة، كما أن يمكنه البيع بدون شرط الشراء لأي سهم وبأي سعر ووقت وكمية يرغب فيها. هذه الخاصية من شأنها أن تفيد جميع أنواع المضاربين بالدخول في أداة استثمارية قد تكون الأفضل من جهة العائد والمرونة. فمن ناحية وجود هامش أو روافع فأن بذلك يكون مخاطرة فقدان جزى من رأس المال وارد وبالتالي من جهة أخرى عائد مضاعف خمس مرات على مقدار رأس المال أيضاً وارد.    
تحرك سعر السهم والاستفادة من الـ CFD 
كما هو ملاحظ أن سعر السهم يتحرك بالاتجاه نفسه سواءً بخاصية الـ CFD أو بالتداول العادي، إذاً لماذا الـ CFD؟ السبب وراء ابتكار خاصية الـ CFD هو أن هناك عدة أسباب منها أن الشركات الوسيطة وتعرف كذالك بالمقاصة تعطي الكميات المطلوبة من ذلك السهم بالسعر المعروض بدون حاجة الانتظار للحصول على الكمية المطلوبة – وجود من يرغب ببيع ذلك السهم و/أو شرائه - لكون العقود مستقبلية وليست أنية والتداول هو تداول قصير الأمد بالنسبة للمستثمر مما يعني مخاطر أقل على الكميات المطلوبة والمعروضة ووفرة توافرها لكون هذه الخاصية تُستخدم من قبل مجموعة كبيرة من المستثمرين حول العالم. كما أن العقود بالنسبة لهذه الخاصية هي عقود شاملة بيع السهم و/أو شرائه مما يمكن المستثمر الاستفادة من صعود السهم وانخفاضه مما يعني حركة تداول أكبر وبالتالي نشاط ملحوظ على السهم المختار مما يجعله سهم ذو فائدة استثمارية كبيرة.  
وكما هو ملاحظ أن مؤسسات المقاصة تطلب وجود هامش إيداع بمقدار 20% من إجمالي مبلغ العقد لكي يتم تأكيد حالة البيع و/أو الشراء، وهذا العقد بطبيعة الحال لا يتطلب تغطية مستقبلية من قبل المستثمر لآن الفكرة أساساً مبنية على نظام الهامش أو الروافع. وللعلم أن نسبة المخاطرة بهذا النظام أيضاً أعلى مما هي عليه بالنسبة للتداول العادي لكون أن المؤسسة الوسيطة أو المقاصة لن تسمح بتجاوز حد الهامش المدفوع من قبل المستثمر مما يعني أن نسبة الخسارة على كل عقد يجب أن لا تزيد عن الـ 20% أو إن أي خسارة محتملة سوف يتم تصفيتها من إجمالي الحساب المستثمر وفي حالة لم يتوفر رأس مال كافي سوف يتم تصفية العملية بشكل كامل. ولكن إستراتيجية الاستثمار نفسها هي النقطة الأساسية التي تمنع حدوث ذلك، وهي أن على المستثمر أن يتبع طريقة محددة في التداول ووضع آلية معينة تخفض من خسارته وتزيد ربحه – كما هو موضح بإستراتيجية الاستثمار والتي سوف يتم ذكرها لاحقاً.    
مزايا الـ CFD 
كما هو ملاحظ أن لهذه الخاصية عدة مزايا وقد أستعر ضنا بعضاً منها. ونلخصها هنا كما يلي:
- إمكانية رفع المبلغ المستثمر به لغاية 5 أضعاف مما هو عليه – نظام الهامش أو الروافع.
- إمكانية بيع السهم بدون الحاجة إلى شرائه – Going Short – بدون أي تكاليف تمويلية إضافية. 
- إمكانية الحصول على السعر الحالي في حالة البيع أو الشراء وبكميات كبيرة بدون الحاجة إلى الانتظار لكون العقود عقود مستقبلية. 
- إمكانية دخول السوق بشكل محتاط Hedge – يتوفر ببعض أنظمة التداول وليس الكل – أي الشراء والبيع بنفس الوقت ومن ثم فتح أحدى العملتين في حالة تأكد اتجاه السعر بالنسبة للمستثمر. 
- مخاطرة أكبر على المبلغ المستثمر مما يعني زيادة نسبة الأرباح، هنا لابد من وضع إستراتيجية تقلل الخسارة للحد الأدنى وزيادة نسبة الربح إلى أعلى حد ممكن من خلال اعتماد مبدأ تداول مدروس.  
المخاطرة المتوقعة بنظام الـ CFD 
هذه الميزة ليست مناسبة لأي شخص لكونها: 
- قوة الرفع أو الهامش من الممكن أن تزيد الخسارة كما بإمكانها أن تزيد الربح. لذا لابد من أعتماد استراتيجية إدارة المخاطرة بالنسبة للمستثمر. 
- أن مؤسسات الوساطة أو المقاصة في بعض الأحيان من الممكن أن لا تستطيع إعطاء السعر المطلوب نتيجة لتحرك السعر نظراً للعديد من العوامل مما يعني أن الفرق بين السعر المطلوب والذي يجب تصفية العملية عليه قريب وسعر وقف الخسارة بعيد مما يعني مخاطرة أكثر في حالة انعكاس السوق. 
- التكاليف التمويلية تكون مرتفعة نوعاً ما في حالة إبقاء العملية مفتوحة لوقت طويل خصوصاً في حالة شراء السهم، ولكن في حالة بيعه تكون بدون أي فائدة أو تكلفة تمويلية لسبب كون بيع السهم يجعله في حالة عرض مستقبلي خصوصاً إذ ما تم التداول على أسهم الشركات ذات التصنيف الكبير لذا من السهل تصفية ما يباع من أسهم.للأمانه منقول من أحدى المنتديات  :Asvc:

----------


## كيان الشرق الاوسط

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . اود أن اعلم الساده القراء عن الطرح للموضوع وهو للتثقيف فقط وأنني لا أعلم ماحكمها الشرعي إبراء للذمه أمام الله عز وجل .قال تعال ((فسألوا أهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون))

----------


## الطموح1110

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## hosamhourany

اخي العزيز,, هل يوجد شركة وساطة في الامارات او غيرها يمكن فتح حساب بها لهذه العقود

----------


## W A V E R

بارك الله فيك

----------


## shadyragab

العقود المستقبليه .. اعطى لنا مثلا من هذه العقود

----------


## AlTair

أرجو الإنتباه فهذا النوع من العقود المسمى CFD أو عقود الفروقات هو حرام شرعاً

----------


## AlTair

بإختصار شديد هذا النوع من العقود هو عبارة عن قمار و لكن على سعر السهم لإن كلا الشارى و البائع لا يملك السهم...مجرد رهان على سعر سهم لا يمتلكه أى من الطرفين و المكسب و الخسارة بيتحدد على حسب أنهى رهان فيهم هو اللى كسب من غير ما حد فى الطرفين يمتلك أى شئ و هذا النوع الملعون من القمار على الأسواق المالية نشأ فى لندن فى أوائل التسعينيات...يوجد نوع آخر من القمار إختراع إنجليزى أيضاً سمه Spread Betting و هو حرام أيضاً لإنه قمار اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

جزاك الله خير ع المعلومات المفيدة 
واتفق مع الاخ الطاير ان هذه الطريقة عبارة عن قمار بحت 
تحياتي

----------


## abdulazizabuomer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي الاعزاء اود ان اشارك في هذا النقاش واقدم وجهة نظري و ما سمعته من المختصين
والله اعلم 
ان العقود الاجلة محرمة 
وجزاكم الله الخير 
اخوكم ابو عمر

----------


## عبد_الرحمن

هل فيه شركات وساطة التداول عندهم spot وليس cfd

----------


## عبد_الرحمن

؟!!

----------


## trader4x

تجارة عقود الفروقات يعني انك تراهن على السعر فقط ارجو ان تعوا هذا الامر

----------


## trader4x

> بإختصار شديد هذا النوع من العقود هو عبارة عن قمار و لكن على سعر السهم لإن كلا الشارى و البائع لا يملك السهم...مجرد رهان على سعر سهم لا يمتلكه أى من الطرفين و المكسب و الخسارة بيتحدد على حسب أنهى رهان فيهم هو اللى كسب من غير ما حد فى الطرفين يمتلك أى شئ و هذا النوع الملعون من القمار على الأسواق المالية نشأ فى لندن فى أوائل التسعينيات...يوجد نوع آخر من القمار إختراع إنجليزى أيضاً سمه Spread Betting و هو حرام أيضاً لإنه قمار اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي كفيت و وفيت

----------


## لفابلا

أنا ابحث عن ذلك أيضًا

----------


## spuksa

شكرا لك أخي على الشرح .....جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## estream

شكرا

----------

